# Prescriptions for ivermectin



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
I’m writing to ask if anyone knows of a Portuguese doctor or group that might prescribe ivermectin for prophylactic use against Covid19.

I do not trust the vaccines as I think it is premature to effectively assess their long-term effects and, with booster shots increasingly likely, the effects of repeated vaccinations. So, I prefer to wait until more is known but in the meantime need to protect myself against infection.

Please pm or post if you have suggestions.
Thanks,
VV


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

It will not protect you from infection: the research into ivermectin was faked. For what it’s worth, I got a load of the stuff sent from Ukraine via EBay for worming my dogs. Works nicely on worms.


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

I am a researcher in an allied medical field, have access to the medical literature and follow it carefully. There is indeed substantial peer-reviewed and published evidence that ivermectin is very effective at the prevention and treatment of Covid. Unfortunately one preprint seems to be of questionable quality and it is being heavily used by the media to discredit ivermectin. Ivermectin is also used in humans to treat scabies. Many doctors have noticed that in care homes with scabies outbreaks where residents were treated with ivermectin there was a markedly low level of Covid19 infections while in many other care homes large numbers of elderly people got infected, often with severe consequences. It is my view that ivermectin is effective and safer than the vaccines, that is why I am trying to source it.


----------

